# MS150 - Did you get registered?



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

I got in right at 10am (even though registration was not supposed to open until 10:15am)...by 2pm yesterday, 10,000 people had registered and by 7pm registration was closed. 13,000 registrations in less than 12 hours. Amazing. Two years ago it took 2 weeks to fill, last year it took a week to fill. This year, less than 12 hours. I bet a lot of people that should be riding aren't going to be able to ride......road biking, the new golf..


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

which MS150? there are a couple in Texas


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> which MS150? there are a couple in Texas



Houston to Austin. A lot of corporate involvement in Houston. It is a huge deal there it is really not a big deal to Austinites it seems.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I knew it wasn't the DFW one...I thought it might be Bike to the Beach..I know that one is pretty popular too. That's a huge turnout for the Houston...


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Houston to Austin is a 12000 person ride...13000 register and historically 1000 don't ride.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

If you didn't get in, just go to the bikes section of Craigslist. People will change their mind and get rid of their spots for face value.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

MCF said:


> ......by 2pm yesterday, 10,000 people had registered ........


10,000 individuals would not register by 2pm. Trust me, there are enough people traveling (both me and my ride buddy) or that simply procrastinate or many other reasons.

I called the MS office Thursday morning and although the lady would not just come out and say so, she suggested I call my "team captain" if I had ridden on a team before. 

My translation is that the large teams were able to reserve the majority of spots, probably based on prior year numbers. Again that is absolutely my hunch.

This ride is so large that the "teams" take a huge burden off the MS office in feeding or otherwise taking care of participants. I certainly understand why they would cater to teams.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

That's a VERY interesting observation. I didn't even think about that.


----------



## hycobob (Jun 28, 2002)

*WTF? What a kick in the crotch...*

I wasn't able to get online until 5:45pm and registration was closed already. That is 7 1/2 hours after registration opened!!! This would've been my 12th year in a row. Oh well a lot of the serious riders I know have given it up in the last few years. The Houston to Austin MS-150 has gotten so big; its dangerous for everybody. I've ridden this one 11 times, have been in and seen too many bad wrecks from inattentive inexperienced riders. There's nothing like riding like hell-bent-for-leather for 20 miles to get out front where the air is clean then running into an all new bunch of slow riders 4 wide that start 20 miles down the road. If they want to cater to the 11 mph crowd that its turned into... oh well. Maybe I'll do my 180 miles on another day when road is clear and I don't have to pony up $500 to do it. 

The Houston endurance sporting world has gotten way crazy lately, I wasn't able to register for the Houston Marathon either. A buddy at work weighs nearly 300lbs and can't run a 10K but registered for it???


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

*Why??*



hycobob said:


> I wasn't able to get online until 5:45pm and registration was closed already. That is 7 1/2 hours after registration opened!!! This would've been my 12th year in a row. Oh well a lot of the serious riders I know have given it up in the last few years. The Houston to Austin MS-150 has gotten so big; its dangerous for everybody. I've ridden this one 11 times, have been in and seen too many bad wrecks from inattentive inexperienced riders. There's nothing like riding like hell-bent-for-leather for 20 miles to get out front where the air is clean then running into an all new bunch of slow riders 4 wide that start 20 miles down the road. If they want to cater to the 11 mph crowd that its turned into... oh well. Maybe I'll do my 180 miles on another day when road is clear and I don't have to pony up $500 to do it.
> 
> The Houston endurance sporting world has gotten way crazy lately, I wasn't able to register for the Houston Marathon either. A buddy at work weighs nearly 300lbs and can't run a 10K but registered for it???


Why did you even try to register since you despise it soooo much!?!?! Sounds like sour grapes to me....better luck next year! BTW, if you can ride worth a cr*p, nothing should slow you down...we did 18mph last year with the worst head wind in 13 years and plan on averaging 20mph this year. I had ZERO problems with the MS150 and consider it by far the best supported most organized ride around. If you don't like it, don't do it!


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

*Let us know what happens..*



MerlinAma said:


> 10,000 individuals would not register by 2pm. Trust me, there are enough people traveling (both me and my ride buddy) or that simply procrastinate or many other reasons.
> 
> I called the MS office Thursday morning and although the lady would not just come out and say so, she suggested I call my "team captain" if I had ridden on a team before.
> 
> ...


I am curious to see if you can get added to a team. I am on a team. My understanding is that one person can register MANY for a team, but if the captain didn't register you, you are out of luck.


----------



## hycobob (Jun 28, 2002)

*Never said I didn't like it...*

I said I don't like what its become. Alternate start points 20 miles out that log jam everybody who is doing the whole 180 miles. Bastrop & Beuscher State Park routes... or park bypass routes? Whats next? Pull ropes for the hills since the "April MS-150 only riders" think they're too hard to climb? NOW if you work for a living, and can't spend half of your day screwing around on the internet, you can't even register to ride??!!!

I never said I don't like this ride. 11 years in a row ought to say something for how I feel about it. 1998 was my first year and it was cold as hell! That was my first big ride and I had to borrow $350 to buy a used Univega to do it. 

We as a team have left from the Omni Hotel for years to beat the slow start at Tully so you can say we poach a little. But waiting 2 hours to start doesn't work. There are too many wrecks from unfamiliar riders jumping into pacelines and trying to ride above their level too and its almost always a hammerhead that gets hurt. We close off our club paceline at the back now... broken collarbones and mangled bikes aren't worth it. Sunday morning I'm out there at 4:00am waiting at the start to get out front quickly, and somehow I'm passing clydesdales all day long. Where do they come from? I ride this solo on Sunday and every year its the same. I'm hammering out a 95-105 cadence dragging a few parasites along and passing 12mph riders the whole 80 miles into Austin. 

Sorry for the rant. I really do like this ride. I'm just pissed that I won't be riding it again this year.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

*I agree with some of what you said, but...*



hycobob said:


> I said I don't like what its become. Alternate start points 20 miles out that log jam everybody who is doing the whole 180 miles. Bastrop & Beuscher State Park routes... or park bypass routes? Whats next? Pull ropes for the hills since the "April MS-150 only riders" think they're too hard to climb? NOW if you work for a living, and can't spend half of your day screwing around on the internet, you can't even register to ride??!!!
> 
> I never said I don't like this ride. 11 years in a row ought to say something for how I feel about it. 1998 was my first year and it was cold as hell! That was my first big ride and I had to borrow $350 to buy a used Univega to do it.
> 
> ...


The additional start points are to help reduce congestion. Last year, I started at Tulley and I only waited 30 minutes to start. Showed up, unpacked my back, got with my team (one other guy), chatted for a couple minutes and took off riding. Sunday (which was COLD), we stood in line for maybe an hour or an hour 15 minutes max. So you know my level, I think MAYBE only half a dozen riders passed me and my one other riding partner the entire 180 miles and we did do the park...we both got tired of saying, "On your left". And the ones that passed us did so with no respect for anyone. It's the riders that 'THINK' they are better than everyone else that think the ride is for them... IT'S NOT and it's not for you either. It's for charity so if all these 'novice' riders raise more money than the 'racer boys', then it makes the ride that much more successful. I work full and travel overseas frequently, but I knew it was going to book quickly so I had my wife ready to register for me in case I got called in to a meeting or something..and she's a doctor but she was going to be available if necessary. If you want something bad enough, then you should have gotten on quicker or had someone register for you if you weren't able to on Wednesday. I like the bypass option because I saw too many girls falling over that couldn't make it up the hills and too many guys puking....they just get in the way. This year I hope more realize that 20 miles a week three weeks before the ride ain't gonna cut it...in fact, I think they should raise the registration fee to $500 and then make minimum donation $1000. That would stop a lot of novices from riding.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

MCF said:


> ...... It's for charity so if all these 'novice' riders raise more money than the 'racer boys', then it makes the ride that much more successful. .......in fact, I think they should raise the registration fee to $500 and then make minimum donation $1000. That would stop a lot of novices from riding.


Actually that would stop the "racer boys" from riding.  

The novices would still raise the $$. 

We do have to remind ourselves over and over it IS about the $$ for charity.


----------



## hycobob (Jun 28, 2002)

*$1500??? are you kidding?*

$1500 to register and pledge... are you kidding? That's more than most riders in the MS-150 paid for their bikes. I started riding again on a used Univega, then got another used C'dale and waited and saved for years to have a Sampson built. Not everybody can zipp on down to the closest Bike Barn and pick up the latest Trek or Serrotta!

If you think pricing the average club cyclist out of charity rides will work, then you obviosly think taxing us out of a recession will work too Obama. How did you find this thread way down here in the red state of Texas? I didn't think big brother was that interested in my cycling level. Just my income level... 

You might oughta remember that cyclists for the most part ride in charity rides for the ride; not the charity. Thats why there aren't as many charity sewing bees as bike rides. 

Anyway, I'll continue riding road and mountain bikes, running 10k's, and riding my Harley to biker rallies and still raising money. 10% off the top is what we should all strive to pay out. And that's before your Beemer payment. It sounds like you are the elitist one wanting to keep the lower-end bikers out of "your ride" not me.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

hycobob said:


> Anyway, I'll continue riding road and mountain bikes, running 10k's, and riding my Harley to biker rallies and still raising money. 10% off the top is what we should all strive to pay out. And that's before your Beemer payment. It sounds like you are the elitist one wanting to keep the lower-end bikers out of "your ride" not me.


 Come on Dude a Harley is the NEW "Beemer" of our new millennium. These charity rides are a very weak way of giving. Your paying for your entertainment and a little goes to the cause.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

hycobob said:


> .................
> If you think pricing the average club cyclist out of charity rides will work, then you obviosly think taxing us out of a recession will work too Obama...........
> 
> You might oughta remember that cyclists for the most part ride in charity rides for the ride; not the charity...........



Seems more like basic capitalism to me. You raise the price until "supply = demand".

You are correct in that CYCLISTS ride in charity rides for the ride, not the charity. 

The point you fail to grasp is that the vast majority (based on my local MS150 ride) of riders are not cyclists, in that cycling is not their hobby, passion, sport or anything else.

The majority of riders are there for the charity and/or the social part. 

That also accounts for the frustration some cyclists have on these rides. Lots of people who aren't familiar with riding in large groups. And heaven forbid we encourage them to become "cyclists", right?


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

*Read my post again...*



hycobob said:


> $1500 to register and pledge... are you kidding? That's more than most riders in the MS-150 paid for their bikes. I started riding again on a used Univega, then got another used C'dale and waited and saved for years to have a Sampson built. Not everybody can zipp on down to the closest Bike Barn and pick up the latest Trek or Serrotta!
> 
> If you think pricing the average club cyclist out of charity rides will work, then you obviosly think taxing us out of a recession will work too Obama. How did you find this thread way down here in the red state of Texas? I didn't think big brother was that interested in my cycling level. Just my income level...
> 
> ...


Mr. conservative. I said $500 and register and $1000 donation, which half of comes from initial registration. Keep riding your Harley and tell yourself you aren't a 'golfer'. I hope next year they keep raising the registration fee and then again the next year and the next until it takes at least 2-3 weeks to complete registration. This will make sure that people that really want to do the ride (like you claim) actually get to ride. Oh, and trust me, I am not for Obama because I will directly be hit by his +$250,000 household income policy...in fact, my dental hygenist this morning actually said 'Holy Sh*t' this morning when she asked how much my bicycle was to ride the MS150 and I answered "$7000"....I think my political position is clear now. I would gladly pay $500 to do the ride, particularly since I match donations $ for $....I get $2000 in donations, that means $2000 out of my pocket. How about you Mr. Republican - you willing to do that? Being such a RED Texan, you must be rich and have money you don't know what to do with....funny!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

What's with the attitude everyone has in this thread? 

It's a friggin charity ride...you don't like their rules, there are thousands of other rides.....

I think everyone needs to lighten up and get back to cycling and forget the politics.....we have a whole board for that...I'd hate to see an MS ride thread get moved to Politics Only board


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Dave Hickey said:


> What's with the attitude everyone has in this thread?
> 
> It's a friggin charity ride...you don't like their rules, there are thousands of other rides.....
> 
> I think everyone needs to lighten up and get back to cycling and forget the politics.....we have a whole board for that...I'd hate to see an MS ride thread get moved to Politics Only board


There's only one way to settle this. These two are gonna duke it out up to Austin.

That's right. A Head to head race. Winner is king of the Texas forum - for a week.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

LMAO....great idea


----------



## ricky bobby (Jul 4, 2008)

What's all this crazy talk about raising the cost to do the MS even more!!!!! No thanks- I'm about at my limit as it is!!!!! The registration fee is there to offset the cost of the ride itself, so if I'm gonna pay $500 I'm gonna expect steak and sushi and unlimited alkyhol at all restops and a nice warm hotel room with a bed in La Grange! And a high-five from governor Perry as I cross the finish in Austin!

hycobob- I would hate for you to miss your 12th time riding. I think maybe contacting a team captain might be a good idea- you may be able to take advantage of a reserved slot that is not yet filled if it's being handled that way.

I've never personally had a problem on the MS as far as safety is concerned, but then again I don't treat it like a 180 mile time trial like some do- it's the MS-150!!! The MS to me is a social ride, nothing more. I get to spend a weekend in April riding my bike through some of the nicest countryside in TX, I get to cruise along with my buddies and see all my friends that I don't see enough. I spend a lot of time at lunch and at the rest stops relaxing and chatting it up. The MS is actually a really good time and one of my favorite weekends of the year. You can't waste your time being frustrated by freds, this is their ride! For a lot of people this is their biggest event of the year, so let them have it and have a blast yourself.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> What's with the attitude everyone has in this thread?
> 
> It's a friggin charity ride...you don't like their rules, there are thousands of other rides.....
> 
> I think everyone needs to lighten up and get back to cycling and forget the politics.....we have a whole board for that...I'd hate to see an MS ride thread get moved to Politics Only board


LOL.... I finally had to read this thread.. to see what all the responses were about!! 

As Dave said... go for a bike ride, its a great outlet for frustration.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

I am going to Win the *MS 15*0 race and Lance will hire me to help him Win *Ride the Roses* race


----------



## ricky bobby (Jul 4, 2008)

sevencycle said:


> I am going to Win the *MS 15*0 race and Lance will hire me to help him Win *Ride the Roses* race


Not so fast my friend- I've already recruited all the most talented climbers and sprinters from spin classes all around the greater Houston area. As long as I play Queen songs from my handlebar mounted speakers, they work hard for me. Our first training camp is the Tour de Donut, and we've already begun taking regular doses of an 8th generation EPO that won't even find its way to the Tour de France for at least another 3 or 4 years. There is only one MS-150 Maillot Jaune and it will be ours!!!

:cornut:


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

*Didn't register may do DFW this year*

Passed on it this year. I told some people that once they gapped the DFW and Houston one by the extra week that I thought they'd go to a back to back weekend format. Or a Friday and a Saturday start or something. There's so much popularity for this ride that opening it to 20,000-25,000 riders makes some sense and would help to spread people out. 

I did it 3 times and plan to do it again someday. The Saturday ride is not so bad if you ride hard and skip lunch. You hit traffic from the merged starts, but until that point it's not so bad and past lunch it's a real nice route with no traffic and good scenery.

I will agree that the advanced starts of the people that don't camp out on Sunday is a major problem. I have no idea where these people come from either. I assume they stay in towns between LG and Austin and just start whenever they are ready. Sunday is an all-day passathon even at speeds over 22. That gets old finally. Almost takes away the glory which is the ewok like park section. 

I think they do need to stagger the thing over a few days time perhaps. They are really leaving money on the table by not accommodating the demand they have for this event and at the same time making it a better ride for everyone.


----------



## hycobob (Jun 28, 2002)

*I agree... its gotten silly*

Now because I've ridden Harleys since I was in the 19 in the Navy, 24 years ago, I'm a rich golfer Texan? Now there's a sport thats priced out the average Joe. I do know a little about registration and pledges too; they're seperate. So whatever you meant, $1500 is what was said. I really don't care about how much anybody raises either, a minimum pledge or $200,000, I just want a cure to be found and this has been a way I could help... 

The Alamo Challenge WAS another great 2-day charity ride from Houston to San Antonio. If you took a detour you could go by the Spoetzel Brewery to re-hydrate.

How about we get together for a few Bocks at the Shiner Bash? Oh... they axed that one too!

How about we meet at a Clear Lake Bike Barn ride and laugh it off over post-ride buffalo burgers.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

ricky bobby said:


> Not so fast my friend- I've already recruited all the most talented climbers and sprinters from spin classes all around the greater Houston area. As long as I play Queen songs from my handlebar mounted speakers, they work hard for me. Our first training camp is the Tour de Donut, and we've already begun taking regular doses of an 8th generation EPO that won't even find its way to the Tour de France for at least another 3 or 4 years. There is only one MS-150 Maillot Jaune and it will be ours!!!
> 
> :cornut:


Oh Yeah.... We have Chocolate flavored Shammy Creame that serves 2 purposes.


----------



## ricky bobby (Jul 4, 2008)

sevencycle said:


> Oh Yeah.... We have Chocolate flavored Shammy Creame that serves 2 purposes.



Nice...sounds like a showdown for the ages. Although I saw from another thread that you're from CO, so I will go ahead and concede the climbing stages of the MS right now. The air gets a little to thin in Bastrop State Park for my taste. :crazy:


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Yeah...the air gets pretty thin up there in the Bastrop State Park _'mountains'..._


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Man Now I want to register to take part in the race....er..ride


----------



## Angelracer (Dec 12, 2004)

I had no idea the Houston to Austin MS150 filled up so fast I signed up for the Fort Worth/ Frisco ride. Guess next year I'll have to be more proactive about it.


----------

